# Pneumatic tires?



## Camden

I have 2 Tennant 355s and they're equipped with solid tires. Couple those tires with the lack of a suspension system and it makes for a very rough ride.

Is there a reason why I shouldn't swap the OEM tires out for pneumatic ones? I found some forklift tires that would fit but I don't want to compromise the sweeper's performance.


----------



## Tennant

If you swap it only change the single drive tire. But beware if you get a flat it's a pain.


----------



## Camden

Tennant;1050670 said:


> If you swap it only change the single drive tire. But beware if you get a flat it's a pain.


Thanks for the response. Does Tennant suggest a specific tire?


----------



## Tennant

Sorry I missed your question. Best is to call Tennant at 800-553-8033 and the customer service person will get you all of the information.

Cheers,


----------



## 2COR517

I always recommend round tubeless pneumatic tires, but that's for trucks. Not so sure on these.....


----------



## leon

*sweeper tires*

Just as a potential source you could contact
Scott at;

www.Palmettospecialtytire.com

As he was a life saver for me and our 30 year old towed flail mower needing wheels and bearings.

The semi solid skid loader tires used in scrap yards are an ideal semi solid tire as the cast rubber tire has holes from sidewall to sidewall to allow it to flex. the issue will be wheel/tire mounting and the rolling radius of the tire replacement.

I would check gemplers first as they have a lot of odd tires and wheels too- you may luck out and find a rim to mount a high floatation turf wheel and tire with the diamond or square tread with low ground pressure and wide stance.


----------

